# Abandoned Rails



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.abandonedrails.com/


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

COOL, on face book there is an abandon lines forum that folks post photos. pretty cool also.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Great link. Thanks

I have an abandoned line on our layout. Sort of like the old Silverton Northern. It's in the background of this photo:










Link to large image


----------

